# Welche Software für Music-Producing?



## Dragonate (7. Juni 2010)

Hi,

ich will mich mit dem Thema music-producing beschäftigen, und möchte mir dafür eine Software zulegen, aber welche ?

Ich weis das Steinberg einen sehr guten ruf hat, dort gebe es in meinem noch möglichem Preisrahmen  *Sequel 2 *für 99 Euro, und *Cubase Essential 5* für 150 Euro.

Um noch meine Kentnisse zu schildern, ich suche etwas Anwenderfreundliches, was viele Sounds von sich aus mitbringt, und vielleicht die Möglichkeit bietet, später einmal ein Keyboard anzuschließen und diese Töne zu bearbeiten. Die Software sollte irgendwie auch das Potenzial enthalten, das sie bei talentierter Anwendung in der Lage ist einen richtig professionellen Song zu erstellen, zumindest von der Musikseite aus, Gesang erstmal ausgeschlossen  ^^

Eignet sich dafür die Software von Steinberg ? Oder gibt es in der gleichen Preisklasse vielleicht noch etwas ganz anderes, was einen sehr guten Ruf genießt ?

Über Hilfe und Erfahrungen würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## Bccc1 (26. Juli 2010)

Ich kenne mich nicht umfassend mit der Konkurrenz aus, aber ich persönlich bin von Cubase recht überzeugt.

Aber was meinst du mit 





> was viele Sounds von sich aus mitbringt



Die Anzahl der mitgelieferten Loops hält sich in Grenzen, oder meinst du VSTis ?
Hier bietet zB Logic wesentlich mehr, in der Essentials sind nur Prologue und HALion ONE enthalten. HALion ONE ist ein Sample Player, mit einigen brauchbaren Sounds, Prologue ist ein simpler Synthesizer.
Aber hier sollte man, wenn man nicht alles mit Hardware einspielen möchte, ehh früher oder später in 3rd Party VSTis insvestieren.



> später einmal ein Keyboard anzuschließen und diese Töne zu bearbeiten.


Keyboard anschliessen ist kein Problem, allerdings müsstest du dir dafür, unabhängig von der Software, ein Audio-Interface zulegen. Es sei denn, du möchtest das Keyboard nur als Midi-Controller benutzten, also zur steuerung, und nicht zur Tonerzeugung, dann bräuchtest du ein Midi-Interface, es sei denn, das Keyboard kann über USB angeschlossen werden. Aber von Seiten Cubase ist das kein Problem, das sollten aber eigentlich alle DAWs können. 
Was das Töne bearbeiten angeht: Wenn du nur Midi aufnimmst, das kannst du unproblematisch bearbeiten. Wenn du richtigen Ton aufnimmst, dann kannst du da zwar irgendwelche Effekte rauflegen, aber eine Korrektur der Noten ist nur mit zusätzlicher Software wie Melodyne möglich, das Steinberg eigene VariAudio gibt es erst in der teuersten Version von Cubase.



> bei talentierter Anwendung in der Lage ist einen richtig professionellen Song zu erstellen, zumindest von der Musikseite aus, Gesang erstmal ausgeschlossen


Eigentlich kein Problem, allerdings sind halt die mitgelieferten VSTs und VSTis nicht allzu ergiebig, dh entweder 3rd party Plugins kaufen oder viel Hardware.
Für den Anfang tun es aber auch die vielen kostenlosen VSTs die im Netz kursieren.

Allerdings empfehle ich, die Vergleichstabelle durchzusehen, und auch sonst auf der Steinberg Seite zu recherchieren, ob dir nicht irgendetwas in der Essentials fehlt. 

Zu Sequel kann ich nicht viel sagen, ausser dass es für mich nicht so professionell wirkt und das du, wenn du Cubase Essentials wählst, später mal ohne Workflow-Änderungen auf die großen Versionen wechseln kannst.

Ansonsten wären wohl noch Reason (für rein elektronische Musik), FL Studio, Logic Express (nur für Mac), ProTools M-Powered (nur in Kombination mit M-audio Hardware), Ableton Live Intro, Cakewalk Sonar Home Studio oder gleich Cakewalk Sonar Studio zu erwähnen. Die bewegen sich auch im Preisrahmen, allerdings kann ich zu denen nicht viel sagen.

PS: Bist du evtl Schüler, Student oder ähnliches oder kannst über einen bekannten Schüler oder Studenten bestellen? Sequel kostet als Schüler version nur 59€, FL Studio 49€ und Cubase Essentials 69€. Als Schülerversion wäre ja evtl sogar Cubase Studio im Rahmen mit 195€.


----------



## BeaTBoxX (20. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

Bccc1 hat schon fast alles gesagt,

Reason wuerde ich allerdings in diesem fall raus nehmen. Damit kann man zwar sehr gut die Zusammenhaenge von "Geräten" lernen, allerdings gibts keine offene Schnittstelle zu Drittanbieter plugins.. sei es nun VST, AU oder sonstwas.
Logic fällt wohl aus, ich denke du nutzt PC ? 
Ableton Live ist denke ich auch eine sehr gute Wahl, es werden kostenlose Soundpacks von Ableton selbst angeboten, schnittstellen gibt es zu quasi allem, UND wenn dich der Rappel packt ist das ding auch noch bühnentauglich. Tutorials findet man auch  ne Menge, was bei einem ProTools schon eher wieder mau aussieht.
Ich glaube ich wuerde dir Ableton Live empfehlen
Hier übrigens ein VergleichsChart von Ableton

http://www.ableton.com/de/pages/live_8/comparison_chart/live_intro


----------

